# Homemade Pizza in the Smoker with Q-view



## adiochiro3

I spent an awful lot of my youth making pizzas at Round Table, but I never thought about smoking one until hanging around this forum.  Made the dough last night, sauce this morning.  Italian sausage, bacon, red onion, red pepper, and artichoke hearts.








Got to use some Mountain Mahogany a friend brought me from the eastern Sierras.  Baked the pie in the smoker at 300* for about 2 hours.







The result was really tasty.  A few things to note on the learning curve.  Most pizzas are baked around 425* rather than below 300*.  I baked until the crust was GB&D (golden brown); however, that made the crust a little too crispy/crunchy for our taste.  Will take out at light brown next go around.  Will also be courageous and smoke it lower and slower (around 250*).

I also will probably use a different yeast (I used a fast yeast); I will go with a more traditional bread yeast and the longer lead time for the crust in the future. 

All that said, my family is more than willing to patiently test my efforts until I perfect this particular smoked item.  (BTW, the pizza did not last long.)


----------



## carson627

Yummm!  Good job!


----------



## sumosmoke

I'll have one of those delivered to my door anytime! Nice work, James!


----------



## pineywoods

It looks great I'd eat a slice or more


----------



## meateater

Great looking pie!


----------



## scarbelly

Great looking pie - thanks for the info too - this is one the to do list


----------



## gofish

Great looking pie!  I hadn't done pizza on the grill in a while.  I picked up two frozen premade dough balls this weekend, thawed them out as instructed and realized we only had basic ingredients.  The little bit of instructions said to roll the dough out and sauce it.  Cook the dough for about 5 or 6 minutes, then add your cheese and toppings, cook between 450* - 500* untill golden.  I cooked at 450*. I am not much on directions but that seemed reasonable, so I went with it.  We were very happy with the turn out.  Wish my pie looked like your round one ... Uh, kids said mine looked like a bike seat and/or a heart.  The second one was round, but no pics to prove it ; )
	

		
			
		

		
	













Last time I cooked one totally assembled with lots of ingredients, the bottom of the crust was cooked nicely but the dough under the toppings was still a biy gummy.  I like this brief  precooking of the dough method.  I plan on practicing again real soon with pre-smoked chicken and pineapple toppings next!


----------



## bbq71

I've done pizza on a grill before, and just recently got a smoker. I'm going to have to try one out & see how different they are.


----------



## smilenwsmoker

Has any body tried smoking a stromboli or calzone?


----------



## realtorterry

Maybe try the pre-made crust & just melting the toppings? Works well with me with a light wood! Either way NICE!!


----------



## pignit

I did a pizza but I cooked it on the grill and had a smoke box with applewood in it. I have to say it was awesome. I got the higher temp for crisping the dough and cooking the ingredients, but I also got the suttle applewood flavor. Works great. I haven't tried one straight on the smoker.


----------



## beer-b-q

Now I want Pizza and it's only 8:45 AM...


----------



## panhead

i have done a ton of pizza  on the grill,being in brooklyn new york gives me access to all the italian specialties like sausages smoked mozzarella and such.but i never did one in the smoker because i thought the dough wouldnt crisp up.especially on the crust..now i just have to try one in the smoker.thanks for the post


----------



## kjlued

My buddy and I make some hellatious pizzas....mostly him, I get to help. lol

Well, I am getting in to it and had planned on getting a grill that I can cook them on.


----------



## fpnmf

Great looking pies there fellas!!

  Craig


----------



## jmk3921

.


----------



## tjohnson

smoked pizza?

Gotta Try This

Todd


----------



## justpassingthru

We had pizza last night, French style, paper thin crust cooked until it's hard, ugh, seeing yours makes me want to make one, great looking pizza.

I cook mine on the grill at high heat, but I've read the way to cook a pizza in a smoker is to place the dough in and cook it until the bottom is done, then turn it over and add your toppings and leave it in 'til the bottom is cooked again.

Gene


----------



## ellymae

I love pizza on the grill - never smoked one though.. Yours looks great.

One of my favorites...


----------



## smokedmonkey

I cooked up some Pizza  on my Lang 48 last night.

Got the temp to about 450-475 and oiled the racks very well.

We bought our dough from a local Pizza place, cuts out allot of messing around!

It took about 8-10 minutes to cook one directly on the lower rack. It had to be some of the best pizza I have ever had,

nice and crispy with just enough smoke flavor.

Make sure to use cornmeal on your boards to make sliding the pizza into the smoker easier.

You have to try Pizza this way-another excuse to use the smoker!


----------



## thestealth

There is a chain around this area called Papa Murphey's.  All they have is take and bake style pies.  While it may be considered cheating, I've had great luck cooking their pies on our charcoal grill.


----------



## thestealth

edit: double post, my bad


----------



## duanes

When you say "crispy/crunchy", how crisp?  Like it crumbles crisp?  I live in NJ and I know a lot of people love the NYC style where you have to hold the pizza up with two hands as the dough is really soft but I am originally from Chicago where most thin crust is cooked crisp enough so you can hold it with one hand.  If you have an answer to get it just crisp enough (not actually crumbling when you bite, your onto something I need to try.  I so miss that pizza, and Chicago style hot dogs.
 


adiochiro3 said:


> I spent an awful lot of my youth making pizzas at Round Table, but I never thought about smoking one until hanging around this forum.  Made the dough last night, sauce this morning.  Italian sausage, bacon, red onion, red pepper, and artichoke hearts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got to use some Mountain Mahogany a friend brought me from the eastern Sierras.  Baked the pie in the smoker at 300* for about 2 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The result was really tasty.  A few things to note on the learning curve.  Most pizzas are baked around 425* rather than below 300*.  I baked until the crust was GB&D (golden brown); however, that made the crust a little too crispy/crunchy for our taste.  Will take out at light brown next go around.  Will also be courageous and smoke it lower and slower (around 250*).
> 
> I also will probably use a different yeast (I used a fast yeast); I will go with a more traditional bread yeast and the longer lead time for the crust in the future.
> 
> All that said, my family is more than willing to patiently test my efforts until I perfect this particular smoked item.  (BTW, the pizza did not last long.)


----------



## SmokinAl

We grill pizza all the time on the Weber kettle with a pizza stone & mesquite chips on the coals. I will have to try smoking one now to see the difference.


----------



## jefflisa828

SmokinAl said:


> We grill pizza all the time on the Weber kettle with a pizza stone & mesquite chips on the coals. I will have to try smoking one now to see the difference.




I have like 3 pizza stones and would have never put one on the grill thanks Al great looking pizza's everyone. And you know I have to try this now lol


----------



## webnaturally

Those pizzas look amazing! I recently started making my own dough, next step is to get a pizza oven! 

Tom

Labradoodle Breeder


----------



## kjlued

I have been told that I make some of the most amazing pizzas people have had.

I may not feel that confident about them myself, but they are damn good. lol

I cook them in my oven on a stone, but I take the time to cold smoke the dough before I toss it which does ad some good flavor to it. 

However, I will say it is 90% eqipment.

First off, I have a jam up gas oven that heats evenly.

Second is having a propper stone to cook it on and with plenty of research the fibrament-d was the one people recommended and the price was very reasonable.

They make multiple sizes and even ones that can take direct flames from a grill.

Here is the web site

http://www.bakingstone.com/

Give them a try, you wont regret it.

Just make sure that if you are cooking them on the Q, you get the one made for the Q.


----------



## jared101

Guys, the pizzas look crazy.  Great idea grilling the Papa Murphy's.  I will have to try it.


----------



## fife




----------



## roller

I am  Hog for Pizza and yours looks just that good....


----------



## tyotrain




----------



## shea1973

These pizza's look great and tasty!  Ty for the pics on all of them.  I have never tried to grill or smoke a pizza, but looking at how tasty those pictures are, I will try one of my own soon!

Shea


----------



## ecto1

I want to try a pizza on my drum real bad now


----------



## michael ark

Looks good i will have to try  this.Sam's take and bake to practice on.


----------



## adiochiro3

I was really surprised to see and old post of mine resurrected!  Lots of great input to improve my methodology!  I like the stone idea -- maybe even pre-heated int the smoker. I also love the Papa Murphy's idea because we frequent that joint as well. Thanks everyone!


----------



## sidefirebox

I've grilled pizza before.  Having just got a smoker, I gotta try this.  BTW, all of those look good.


----------



## hemi

I haven't done it in a while but what we like is sourdough pizza done in a smoker.  I got a heavy offset smoker ,[ Patio Queen] that I built outta HEAVY scrap iron . and crank it up to about 425-450 deg.   Delicious..    Worst thing about it is my grand daughter threw ouy my sourdough starter..

I got too much time in her to lynch her now...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Hemi..


----------



## smokedmonkey

This is my last attempt.


----------

